

Show HN: Server side javascript meta templates - sobel
https://github.com/louissobel/django-jsmetatemplates

======
oinksoft
Cool little library!

To make it extra friendly to Django developers, you might want to do just a
couple extra little housekeeping things:

* Structure as a Django app. Place jsmetatemplate.py in templatetags/jsmetatemplate.py

* Make the license clear with a `LICENSE' file.

* Add test(s).

* At some point, include distutils things (setup.py) and upload to PyPI for straightforward installation with easy_install/pip.

------
meric
I like that this allows sharing templates between ich and the server. Will you
offer pre-compilation and i18n support?

I'm working on a template language; none of the ones I have found support
everything listed on this README:
<https://github.com/meric/crater/blob/master/README> (Well there's jade on
node.js but I'm not sure it'll work for anything other than HTML)

EDIT: it looks like this:
<https://github.com/meric/crater/blob/master/src/example.html>

